# Eierkuchen, Pfannkuchen, Palatschinken



## Kajjo

ullex said:
			
		

> _Friede, Freude, und Eierkuchen!"::._



Nur noch eine Anmerkung:
Die Redewendung kenne ich nur als "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen!", also ohne das "und"!

Kajjo


----------



## ullex

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nur noch eine Anmerkung:
> Die Redewendung kenne ich nur als "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen!", also ohne das "und"!
> 
> Kajjo



Danke  -- Wann ich war in Deutschland letztem Frühling, ich hörte meine Gastgeberin das sagen. Ich konnte mich nicht erinnern, genau sie das sagte.


----------



## heidita

*Kajjo*, sind Eierkuchen nicht Pfannekuchen? Das Sprichwort kenne ich nicht.

Macho ist auch in spanish ein Wort, das normalerweise abwertig gemeint ist. Hier hingegen denke ich, die gewisse Person sucht einen anderen Mann, der sich verwöhnen lassen will (einen Prinzen) und einen "richtigen" Mann sucht.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> *Kajjo*, sind Eierkuchen nicht Pfannekuchen? Das Sprichwort kenne ich nicht.




(Eier-) Pfannkuchen: Im Süden werden sie Palatschinken genannt. In Berlin sind Pfannkuchen "Berliner" ;-)


----------



## heidita

Berliner!

Ich bin platt. Das sind in Westfalen "Berliner Ballen". 
Palatschinken sagst Du bei uns und bekommst höchstens ein dummes Gesicht, leider auf keinen Fall Pfannekuchen! jejejeje


----------



## Lykurg

Auch wenn man in meiner Gegend bezogen auf das Essen nur von "_Pfannkuchen_" spricht, kenne ich die Redensart ausschließlich in der Form "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen".


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> Berliner!
> 
> Ich bin platt. Das sind in Westfalen "Berliner Ballen".
> Palatschinken sagst Du bei uns und bekommst höchstens ein dummes Gesicht, leider auf keinen Fall Pfannekuchen! jejejeje


 

"Berliner Ballen" habe ich noch nie gehört - und dabei komme ich aus Westfalen... 
Ich kenne nur "Berliner", 
von denen ich weiß, daß sie in anderen Regionen auch Krapfen oder Kreppel genannt werden.
Pfannekuchen sehen bei uns so aus: "Pfannekuchen".
(Übrigens sagen wir auch "Pfann*e*kuchen", während die Berliner in Berlin "Pfannkuchen" heißen.)

Gruß
-MrMagoo


P.S.: Der Pfannekuchen auf dem Bild sieht etwas mehr nach Crêpe aus, ein Bild, das einen "ordentlichen" Pfannekuchen zeigt, konnte ich leider gerade nicht finden.


----------



## Whodunit

In unserer Region:

Eierkuchen/Palatschinken (die meisten unterscheiden das nicht)
Pfannkuchen
Plinse
Kartoffelpuffer
Crêpes


----------



## heidita

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Berliner Ballen" habe ich noch nie gehört - und dabei komme ich aus Westfalen...
> Ich kenne nur "Berliner",


 
Ja, das sind sie! Hmmmm, lecker. Es steht sogar in den Bäckereien so: Berliner Ballen. (auch einfach Berliner)


> (Übrigens sagen wir auch "Pfann*e*kuchen", während die Berliner in Berlin "Pfannkuchen" heißen.)


 
Genau, mit e. Hmmm, auch lecker.

Schade, ich komme gerade von Deutschland und habe weder Berliner Ballen noch Pfannekuchen gegessen. Na ja, beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> Ja, das sind sie! Hmmmm, lecker. Es steht sogar in den Bäckereien so: Berliner Ballen. (auch einfach Berliner)


 
Also hier in den Bäckereien steht nur "Berliner", sonst wäre es mir schon aufgefallen. "Berliner Ballen" habe ich heute hier im Forum zum ersten Mal gehört!

Aber lecker sind sie, das stimmt! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Bonjules

Hello,
ich bin 'im Sueden' aufgewachsen - 'Palatschinken' wurde da nicht gebraucht; gehoert (oder gelesen ?) habe ich es schon ein oder zwei mal.
'Pfannkuchen' mache ich immer noch oft, sie sind ein ganz einfacher teig aus Mehl, Wasser/Milch, 1-2 Eier(nicht unbedingt noetig), Salz -('basic dough'). Ganz aehnlich wie ein 'Spaetzle'-Teig, nur eben ein wenig duenner, sodass er sich in der Pfanne leicht ausbreitet wie eine 'cr'epe'(wenig Fett in der Pfann').
Fuer uns waren 'Berliner Pfannkuchen'=Krapfen, (im fett schwimmend gebacken); sind mit Treibmittel zubereitet und suess. Wurden oft auch einfach 'Berliner' genannt (Kennedy: "Ich bin..")
'Eierkuchen' haben halt viele Eier, aber fuer uns jedenfalls, mehr 'pfannkuchenartig' , da die Eiweiss' nicht, wie beim Omlett, intensiv
'geschlagen' wurden, sondern alles einfach vermischt wurde.
saludos


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> P.S.: Der Pfannekuchen auf dem Bild sieht etwas mehr nach Crêpe aus, ein Bild, das einen "ordentlichen" Pfannekuchen zeigt, konnte ich leider gerade nicht finden.



Ich wollte eh demnächst welche machen, vielleicht stelle ich ein Foto ins Netz ;-)


----------



## Brioche

I have a German language cookery book with a recipe for _Berliner Pfannkuchen,_ which in America would be_ jelly doughnuts._
_[URL="http://images.google.com.au/images?q=tbn:fjMZy6qzpfhrsM:http://www.stansdoughnuts.com/images/donuts/jellyfilledopt.jpg"]http://images.google.com.au/images?q=tbn:fjMZy6qzpfhrsM:http://www.stansdoughnuts.com/images/donuts/jellyfilledopt.jpg[/URL]_

When I lived in Frankfurt a. M. [many years ago] Berliners were called _Kreppel_.

Further south I heard them called_ Krapfen._


----------



## Kajjo

Dank der Bilder eine sehr interessante Vergleichsmöglichkeit!

Whodunit / Norddeutsch

 Eierkuchen/Palatschinken -- Pfannkuchen
Pfannkuchen -- Berliner
Plinse -- nie gehört, nie gesehen, kein Ausdruck vorhanden
Kartoffelpuffer -- Kartoffelpuffer (welch' Wunder!)
Crêpes -- Crepes

Anmerkungen:
1) Der Konflikt Pfannkuchen / Berliner ist wohlbekannt.
2) Das Wort Plinse muß eine ostdeutsche Wortschöpfung sein. Ich habe den Ausdruck noch nie vorher gehört.
3) Palatschinken ist eigentlich Österreichisch und scheint sich nun auch im süddeutschen Raum zu verbreiten (Etymologie: Ungarisch).

Mir war die regionale Schreibweise "Pfannekuchen" nicht bewußt und ich hätte sie als Fehler angestrichen. Ich kenne nur "Pfannkuchen". 

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Plinse ist wohl mehr in Sachsen, Thüringen und Brandenburg verbreitet und stammt ursprünglich aus dem sorbischen/slawischen Sprachraum. Mein Duden (Ausgabe 1977) kennt diesen Begriff als regional gebräuchlich und schlägt sogar Plinze als mögliche Variante vor. Allerdings verstehe ich unter Plinse eher das, was auf den Bildern weiter oben als Pfannkuchen dargestellt ist. Die Abbildung unter Plinse erinnert mich dagegen an Quarkkäulchen.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

Erstaunlich, dass die Berliner nicht überall Berliner heissen. 

Das Bild von Brioche sieht mehr nach einer hiesigen "madalena" oder "magdalenas" aus.

http://www.estamosdeacuerdo.net/buenoparacomer/archives/magdalenas_de_chocolate_por_caramelo.html

Und das ist eine Art Krapfe bei uns.

http://www.tv-koechin.de/im_kamerunische-krapfen.jpg

Diese Kartoffelpuffer werden auf der Kirmes und auch bei mir zu Hause immer Reibeplätzchen genannt.

http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/0237.htm

http://www.awo-en.de/en-mag/043/100-reibeplatz.jpg

Unter Kartoffelpuffer würde ich persönlich eine Puffer von dem Rest eines Kartoffelpures gemacht verstehen, hiesig auch Stampfkartoffeln genannt.

http://www.doit24.de/pics/150/4/44809408.jpg

Gibt es sogar so zu kaufen.


----------



## Victoria32

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In unserer Region:
> 
> Eierkuchen/Palatschinken (die meisten unterscheiden das nicht)
> Pfannkuchen
> Plinse
> Kartoffelpuffer
> Crêpes



Die Bilder machts mich sehr hungrig! 


Ich mußte sie schließen, weil ich nicht es tragen könnte.  Zu der Information danke.


----------



## FloVi

Wie angedroht, hier ein Bild von Eierpfannkuchen, wie ich sie gern mache. Es bleibt dann allen selbst überlassen, was sie drauf schmieren ;-)

Eierpfannkuchen


----------



## Victoria32

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie angedroht, hier ein Bild von Eierpfannkuchen, wie ich sie gern mache. Es bleibt dann allen selbst überlassen, was sie drauf schmieren ;-)
> 
> Eierpfannkuchen



OH-, das bildet mich salivate! Köstlich...  Nicht ehrlich!


----------



## Lykurg

Victoria32 said:
			
		

> Frieden, Freude, Pfannekuchen...
> 
> 
> Peace, joy and pancakes...


Womit wir wieder am Anfang des Threads wären... Kennt jemand von Euch die Redewendung in dieser Form?


----------



## Victoria32

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Womit wir wieder am Anfang des Threads wären... Kennt jemand von Euch die Redewendung in dieser Form?



Ich erlernte es von den BBC Sprachen/Deutscher, es bin ein gutes Idiom, also bildete ich es meine Unterschrift.     

Es gibt etwas Zweifel ungefähr, ob ich habe ihn richtig…


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, dass die Berliner nicht überall Berliner heissen.


Ich schätze mal, die Dinger hießen in Berlin schon immer Pfannkuchen. Um sie von den anderen zu unterscheiden, nannte der Rest Deutschlands sie "Berliner Pfannkuchen", was im Laufe der Zeit zu "Berliner" gekürzt wurde.


----------



## Bonjules

Dear Victoria,
Before seeing your Sig some time ago I was not familiar
with this saying, so I could not comment on its origin.
I do like it well, though I must confess I liked your 
original version ('Eierkuchen') better. Was that the one
you found on the BBC? When you changed it I suspected
you inserted the 'e' in Pfannekuchen to restore the rhythmic
flow of the original version. I never heard 'Pfannekuchen', and
the one German word book I have (Wahrig, 1970) also has 
only 'Pfannkuchen'. My outlook might be limited though, since
besides growing up in the South(of Germ.), I only spent some years in Berlin
and Munich as a student.
I hope we'll find out where it comes from!
saludos


----------



## heidita

MEA CULPA

Ich hatte Victorias Unterschrift gesehen, und offensichtlich ist die Version dann nur von mir. Ich kannte die Redewendung nicht. Ich habe allerdings Victoria auf diesen Faden hingewiesen, damit sie die richtige Fassung bekommt. Deshalb auch Pfannekuchen, Bonjules, mit e, wie in Westfalen üblich.


----------



## heidita

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *837* de *"berliner ballen*

Das habe ich zu *Berliner Ballen* gefunden. In meiner Stadt ganz üblich diese Bezeichnung.


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie angedroht, hier ein Bild von Eierpfannkuchen, wie ich sie gern mache. Es bleibt dann allen selbst überlassen, was sie drauf schmieren ;-)
> 
> Eierpfannkuchen


 

Ja, das sind richtige Pfannekuchen!!  *schmatz*
Draufschmieren tu ich normalerweise nichts, vielleicht ein bißchen Zucker darüber...
Lecker sind auch Apfelpfannekuchen.

Ich kriege Hunger... aber jetzt hole ich die Pfanne nicht mehr aus dem Schrank!


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie angedroht, hier ein Bild von Eierpfannkuchen, wie ich sie gern mache. Es bleibt dann allen selbst überlassen, was sie drauf schmieren
> Eierpfannkuchen



Ja, das nenne ich Pfannkuchen! Sehen lecker aus... vielleicht machen wir uns morgen auch mal welche...

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

Gut gebruellt, Heidi!
(...kombiniere......von Westfalen weiss ich wenig oder nichts....)
Refannkuchen 
Ich weiss, dies ist kein Rezept-Forum, aber vielleicht werden die mods
mir diesen einen Kommentar gestatten (fuer alle die ('basic')Pfannkuchen
machen versuchen wollen -ein einfaches, biliges, jedoch schmackhaftes 
Gericht.)
Am Wichtigsten beim Pf'kuchen machen ist dass man nicht die ganze Fluessifkeit am Anfang zugibt, sonst gibts Knollen die man nicht wieder los wird. Man macht zuerst einen zaehen Teig der gerade duenn genug ist dass man ihn noch 'glatt' ruehren kann bis er Blasen wirft. DANN gibt man
nach und nach (mit Ruehren) den Rest des Wassers/der Milch zu bis er duenn genug ist.
Eine gute Schuessel und einen soliden Holzloeffel den man kraeftig anpacken kann braucht man schon.
Klar, in den fertigen Teig kann man nach Herzenslust alles reintun: Zucker, Jalapenos, Knoblauch, Kraeuter, Zwiebel....
Was man mit den fertigen P. anstellen kann (wenn man sie nicht gleich
verschlingt) - der Moeglichkeiten sind viele.
Saludos


----------



## Hutschi

Hier in Sachsen sind Plinsen bzw. Blinsen ein Gericht, das an Quarkkeulchen erinnert und aus einer Art Eierkuchenteig oder Eierkuchen-Quark-Teig (Quarkplinsen) oder mit Hefe (Hefeplinsen) hergestellt wird. Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plinsen 

Sie sind kleiner und dicker als Eierkuchen.


----------



## Frank78

FloVi said:


> Ich schätze mal, die Dinger hießen in Berlin schon immer Pfannkuchen. Um sie von den anderen zu unterscheiden, nannte der Rest Deutschlands sie "Berliner Pfannkuchen", was im Laufe der Zeit zu "Berliner" gekürzt wurde.



Nicht nur in Berlin. Bei uns werden "Berliner" auch "Pfannkuchen" genannt.


----------

